# weight gain formula?



## amoonswirl

This weekend I picked up a beautiful little lost NY Flight pigeon from a very caring couple who found him/her cold and starving in the streets of NYC. 

The bird does not seem ill - very responsive, sleek shiny feathers, normal poops, eating & drinking fine - but it is quite small and pretty thin. It probably was close to starvation when it was found, due to not knowing how to forage for food.

I'd like to help it gain some weight over the next few weeks while I have it in quarantine. Does anyone have a tried & true formula for putting weight on a young adult pigeon?

The bird (Valentine) is an '07 and is eating/drinking just fine on its own. I could do some tube-feeding if that were necessary. Haven't done that before, but I have administered plenty of meds via tube so I'm sure I could figure it out.

Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance!

p.s. Another related question, re: NY Flights...are they a small-ish breed? Does anyone know a normal weight/size for them? I'll post this one's weight as soon as I can get a reading. But it seems rather small to me compared to all of my other birds.


----------



## Pidgey

Well, it's a funny thing about gaining weight. Sometimes, competition is the best thing you can do. I've had a few sick birds that got healed and then they didn't put on the weight I wanted them to until I put them with others and they had to learn to compete for food. Now, there's always enough in the loft so they don't really have to but they think they do. Under those circumstances, it usually takes a couple of weeks unless something else is wrong.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking

You may want to do a round of some probiotics and see if that will get his appetite going too.

If you think it might be parasites I would wait and treat once the bird is stable and has gained some weight. Meanwhile you can give a garlic capsule a day, unless there are any upset stomach issues.


----------



## amoonswirl

Thanks Pidgey & Treesa,

I definitely wouldn't rule out parasites. Was going to do a just-in-case wormer this week but will hold off at your suggestion and try the probiotics first.

Should I increase the fatty seeds in the seed mix too? I have extra safflower and can pick up black oil sunflower seeds as well...


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Karen

We keep a product called Nutrical on hand to help add calories to an underweight pigeon. I think you can get it at most pet stores - usually it is in the dog or cat areas. It is a jell in a toothpaste (like) tube. I have never given it other than in formula though. 

Usually when we get an underweight bird in, we hand feed for a few days anyhow, just to get easily digestible food in them. We add Benebac probiotic and the Nutrical to the formula mix. About 1/4 inch of the Nutrical is usually enough - about every other feeding.


----------



## Skyeking

amoonswirl said:


> I definitely wouldn't rule out parasites. Was going to do a just-in-case wormer this week but will hold off at your suggestion and try the probiotics first.


I wouldn't use the wormer, until the bird gains weight. The garlic will get rid of alot of parasites without the added stress on the system of a chemical wormer.


----------



## george simon

Hi karen, The avarage weight of the Flight is between 11 to 14 ounces. .GEORGE


----------



## Reti

You received great advice. I wouldn't give more safflower seeds, no point in overloading him with fat. He will gain weight and there is no rush in doing so. As long as he has a steady input of food he will gain weight.

I will also have to use the garlic on a racer from the wildlife center as she doesn't look good but never stops eating. I've never seen a bird eat so much and she is not fat. I guess it might be worms.

Reti


----------



## amoonswirl

Thanks George for the Flight weight info! I will weigh this bird when I get home tonight but I suspect it is underweight even for a young bird.

Maggie - I think I've seen the Nutrical. Once had a skinny cat we had to give it to, if I remember correctly. I may pick some up, and some Exact. Thank you for the "dosing" info. 

Reti and Treesa, I have not given garlic caps before but it seems like the right thing to do this time instead of a chemical wormer. Can I find garlic caps at the grocery? I usually just administer garlic in the drinking water by soaking fresh cloves overnight...


----------



## Skyeking

amoonswirl said:


> Reti and Treesa, I have not given garlic caps before but it seems like the right thing to do this time instead of a chemical wormer. Can I find garlic caps at the grocery? I usually just administer garlic in the drinking water by soaking fresh cloves overnight...


Wall mart has a brand of soft gel garlic caps that will do okay. In the cap it is more concentrated then what they get in their water, and therefore does rid them of parasites. They would ordinarily not take in enough in the drinking water to make a difference as I've noticed, but the caps are tremendous help. Once he has put on weight give him one a day for a week, then probiotics.


----------



## amoonswirl

Thanks Treesa! I will look for those gel caps.

Update - got an approximate weight on Valentine - 9.5 ounces. We have a little ways to go to get to the target of 11-14 ounces I guess.

Silly bird took a bath in her water dish tonight and left me to mop up the resulting mess. Quite a character - s/he's really growing on me


----------



## TAWhatley

It sounds like all is going well with your new fid, Karen. Valentine sounds like a lovely bird and one that already has you in training as her lady in waiting and/or maid  

Terry


----------

